# 2015 chevy HD



## Bouchardtowing (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi, I am new to the site but I have been browsing without signing up for awhile and I would first like to say thank you to a lot of the information that has been provided here... I got a question that I just can't seem to find the answer to nor do I even know if this is the right spot. I installed a minute mount 2 on a 2015 chevy hd and cannot for the life of me figure out the low beams on this truck. Which is blowing my mind because most of this harness is plug and play.... I've maybe done 4 or 5 plows so sorry for my inexperience. As for supporting information to see if any of you can help I don't know what would be needed. Thanks I'm advanced....


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Welcome Bouchard, Try posting it on Fisher eng. dis. Good luck!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

What is the harness number that you have?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I had (still have) a truck like that, headlights didnt work on lows. I cut the wire going to the low beam inside the plow side headlight cover and I run a jumper wire from each parking light to the low beam wire. Call it right or wrong I was in a hurry, everything was plug and play (western fleet flex) and it still works today.


----------



## Bouchardtowing (Dec 20, 2016)

once I get back to work I will see if I still got my work order sheet. Also good seeing a fellow raiders fan


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

bad scotch tag where they connected in?


----------

